# tiger barbs with african cichlids???



## jrodriguez

i was wondering if you could keep african cichlids with tiger barbs in my 50 gallon aquarium???

thank you all


----------



## stevezx2002

I have had tigar barbs in mine for about 3 months with no problems, but that dosn't mean much since i have yellow lab juvinials so they arn't very agressive.


----------



## mikew652

I've had tiger barbs with Mbuna/yellow labs and Maingano, and now they are in with Tangs/ocelattus and they have been fine in both. Have been great fish and never stop moving. They were cheap and used them to cycle a tank nine months ago. Haven't lost any, which I figured I would.


----------



## alexrex20

tiger barbs do great with african cichlids. they're very hardy, very active, and aggressive enough to hold their own in a tank of cichlids, but not so much that they stress/injure the cichlids. they're affordable and they don't get too large, and with their strong appetite, they'll be sure to finish off any extra food if you accidentally overfeed!

gotta love the tiger barb... unless you're going for a lake/African-specific tank.


----------



## Icey101

alexrex20 said:


> tiger barbs do great with african cichlids. they're very hardy, very active, and aggressive enough to hold their own in a tank of cichlids, but not so much that they stress/injure the cichlids. they're affordable and they don't get too large, and with their strong appetite, they'll be sure to finish off any extra food if you accidentally overfeed!
> 
> gotta love the tiger barb... unless you're going for a lake/African-specific tank.


I tend to disagree with this. I used tiger barbs to cycle my tank, around eight I think. They lasted for awhile, then couple would show up missing over the night. After a few months they were all gone, with no trace in sight.

From what I read other places, cichlids love to take them out at night and I don't mean on a date.


----------



## Fogelhund

It really depends on the type of cichlids and size of the tiger barbs. I've done it with Labs, Peacocks and Haps for years.


----------



## D.T.M

I have 4 rosy barbs left over from the cycle, happy as larry, they even give as good as they get in the daily 'algae wafer fight'


----------

